# I want to try my luck in portugal/algarve this winter



## FZRItchyfeet (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a motorcycle a tent and a bit of cash, was thinking about trying to move to the algarve this winter before it gets too cold here, I'm fed up with it here and would like the opportunity to start fresh, are there any expats that could help with work or advice on good communities of british people. I've done alot of different jobs from general building to fly fishing instruction, teaching adults at a college BSL although have only stage 1 they asked me to cover a term, a bit of web design, very practical and not bad with working on motorcycles, also worked in advertising sales and media account exec, when in germany I did some painting and decorating and also worked on a dairy farm. I would be prepared to work doing almost anything in order to live there whilst I build up a local knowledge.

Are there any expats or biker communities in or around the algarve that could help please, I don't have long to get things sorted. Many thanks.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi FZRItchyfeet

Welcome to the Forum. 

I can't help as i am still in the Uk waiting for my turn to move to Central Portugal. One thing you have just missed was the largest Biker Festival to be held in Portugal. It is held each year in a town called Gois 30i'sh Km east of Coimbra. I hope that others can offer some help and advice.

Good luck with your plans and any help just ask questions here.

Peter


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

FZRItchyfeet said:


> Are there any expats or biker communities in or around the algarve that could help please, I don't have long to get things sorted. Many thanks.


Out of summer season there is not tourist related work, bike clubs are friendly places but don't really deal in job finding. Expats with work to do are few and far between and usually don't decorate in the Winter. I am guessing you don't speak the language yet hence restricting yourself to opportunities with just 3% of the population.

If you were asked to answer your own post from someone in Delhi that was coming to the UK and spoke no English how would you respond? Bearing in mind also that UK has five or six times the population.

Having said that good luck just happens (quite often for me, I must say) and it may work out - I think you have to just try it to find out. Either luck will carry you into something or funds will run out. Let us all know how you get on.

PS. One of the biggest bike meetings in Europe is in Faro each year (20,000 people in 2010) the website is here motoclubedefaro.com from that site you can find you way to many other smaller bike groups, there is one in each main town.


----------

